

Ask HN: (Freelancers) What do you do when you need a quick paying gig? - willtheperson

I (somewhat out of desperation) took a client on fulltime freelance which kept me from having a diverse set of clients. Of course he bails on me right before the holidays and I haven&#x27;t been able to book anything for a month. This came right after being downsized and I don&#x27;t have a proper cash reserve. Most of this is my fault, I know.&lt;p&gt;What I want to know from HN. How do you guys and gals find gigs quickly when you need some cash. Bonus points for work that actually pays partial upfront or just pays within a month.
======
adrianpike
Are you in a metro area? You can get a lot of mileage from local web
development groups. Maybe not a gig coding up the next cool thing in Haskell,
but hammering out brochure sites or customizing WP blogs certainly pays the
bills, and in addition helps you build up your network to lean on in future
dry spells.

------
davidsmith8900
\- I just hustle harder, that's all I can say.

